# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Improvement-Mark As Unread Button on Thread Tools

## :) Sixthsense :)

It will be nice if there is an *option to mark a read thread* as [B]_Unread_ *under Thread Tools* _of_ *each Threads* like which we see in email service providers.

Because *some threads needs more time to solve* but *some of them are like a minute time to fix* the issue.

When I see a reply from the OP I just read the post and try to *give replies to the maximum questions (which consumes smaller amount of time)* which I can solve it within my limited online time.

*When I find more time then I think to go for the followup posts in which I already involved/liked to learn from the interested threads* for *giving the solution/learn from it* in that case I have to search those threads which is very time consuming.

So if we have an option *Mark as Unread* then *it should get added to my manual unread threads area* and *when I click the View Unread Threads Button in my usercp* then it should *show the threads which I have manually marked as Unread*.

----------


## HaHoBe

Hi, :) Sixthsense :)

if you stop thanking people for feedback and reputation only this will give you more time to answer  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  - just kidding!  :Smilie: 

This is a setting within the vBulletin software which handles all threads, and I´m afraid I strongly disagree on this "improvement" as it would interfere with the performance of the forum.

Maybe you can use the subscription here or bookmark these threads on your favourite browser (I´ve started opening these kind of threads in another instance or individual windows using FF).

Another list for threads you may subscribe to might be possible but I doubt that would be a good idea - it should raise the number of bookmarks being set for each individual user if it would not be possible to divide the table from the other one regarding the "normal" subscriptions.





> try to give replies to the maximum questions



I try to give the best solution I can no matter to how few/many threads.  :Wink: 

My thoughts on this.
Holger

----------


## :) Sixthsense :)

Hi Holger,

Thanks for sharing your views  :Smilie: 





> if you stop thanking people for feedback



May be  :Wink:  but it is in canned reply so it is not taking more time to post the thanks message.

But it is increasing my post count unnecessarily when comparing to the reps  :Frown: 

Surely I will consider you suggestion and stop doing it and thanks for the suggestion too  :Smilie: 





> This is a setting within the vBulletin software



I am not aware of those settings of vBulletin and just adding my suggestions whichever I feel helpful from my point of view.





> bookmark these threads on your favourite browser



Most of the times I answer from Net Centre Or from work place so I can't depend on bookmarks  :Frown: 





> I try to give the best solution



Hmm... As far as I am concerned my preference is to give Speedy Solution, using any of the method to get the result.  I think to give best solution when it is a competition / Explicit Request from the OP for best solution / If I have more time  :Wink:

----------

